# FreeBSD vs. Linux.



## drp (Sep 14, 2010)

Linux is very open to everyone, and encourages everyone to use it. It seems like FreeBSD is a lot more quiet. It seems like there's a good difference in quality between FreeBSD and Linux, which is why I've switched to FreeBSD. Is the mood of the FreeBSD community different than that of the Linux community? Does anyone view distributions of Linux like Ubuntu to be a bad thing, encouraging people to use a free operating system instead of paying for it? I've seen that Linux has been compared to Communism. Is FreeBSD more of a capitalist project?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2010)

Not another linux vs freebsd thread x(


----------



## drp (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not personally a political person at all, but I get the feeling that the FreeBSD community (if it's much more capitalist than Linux) would be more closed than Linux because of the differences between them. I would think that the overall FreeBSD scene would look down on everyone ditching Windows for FreeBSD.


----------



## drp (Sep 14, 2010)

I do understand the differences in licensing, but I don't know the differences in targeted users and Windoze-bashing.
Does anyone here have a problem with people freeloading their operating system?


----------



## ProFTP (Sep 14, 2010)

drp said:
			
		

> I do understand the differences in licensing, but I don't know the differences in targeted users and Windoze-bashing.
> Does anyone here have a problem with people freeloading their operating system?



FreeBSD


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 14, 2010)

drp, sorry, we've had *dozens* of threads about 'the difference' and 'the culture', and 'the license', etc. etc. The Off-Topic Forum is full of them, and most are closed because they always lead to trouble and shouting matches.

FreeBSD? So, what is it?

Closed.


----------

